# I love HALLOWEN but I need your help!



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Many of you know how much I absolutely love Halloween. But somehow (not for the first time) I find myself contemplating our Halloween party. As it is every year, I start thinking about Halloween the minute (and sometime's before) our party is over. I anxiously await the new Halloween decor in the stores and all the catalogs only to think --- why are you making something and selling something I've already done. I get so sad at the thought of not having a party and transforming my house and I know after I get everything ready I will feel such satisfaction.,,,and I hate to think of the lose I would feel if I did nothing but it is September 5 and I haven't done a thing. Does that mean I should just "call it"?


----------



## KirstenOellers (May 12, 2013)

Well I'm rather new to the forum but I've allready seen some really nice things coming from you. So my answer to you would be plain and simple: NO!!!
If you allready know you would feel bad if you did nothing, that's the only reason you need to get started.
Look at what you allready got and start from there.
Even though I'm new to this Halloweenthing, I'm not new to partyplanning and stuff and if there's one thing I know it's that you do not need to outdo yourself every single year.
Go easy this year and revisit one of the ideas you juggled with in the past and discarded.
Or use the theme you consider your biggest succes. You know your guests will like it and more important, you know YOU will like it

Good luck with things!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Kirsten. 

I only started keeping good record keeping of my Halloween party's since 2011
If you look around your place and are not inspired by what you have think about other member parties. Was there one that stood out to you? 
Maybe you can rework/transform some of your items to fit that theme. 

If you would like to see my project files from 2011 - a night to die for OR 2012 - The headless horseman, you are more than welcome to have. 
Just ask. I share. I was stuck for 6 months. Your scary tales invite saved me and renewed my energy. I'm proud to say my 2013 theme is Scary Tales. 

I've just committed to The Deathly Hallows for 2014. I've never made a decision this far out. So you never know where the day will take you. 
Mine the forum again. I am willing to help you or others for this year, I'm a wiz at photoshop/publisher/ illustrator. . I'm set and ready to roll for Saturday oct 19th.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

No way!! But I do know how it feels to realize oh good lord it's September already! If you think you will miss it, then grab a doddle pad and get to brain storming. I've seen your awesome artistic ways, you will rock something out that you will be proud of! I look at it this way, what other projects in my daily life do I get two whole months to work on?!!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I think we all contemplate taking a year off from time to time. Halloween isn't like Christmas where it's decided for you. Don't think so? When's the last time you heard somebody say "I think I'll skip Christmas this year, save my money."
I don't think your feeling is so much guilt for not doing anything as it is more a feeling of knowing you got some work ahead of you and its not fun yet...it's still "work"

Start off with a few small projects. Some you can get done in a few hours or a day. Maybe get a buddy to help, bounce a few new ideas around over a cup of coffee with pumpkin spice creamer in it. 

Get the creative juices flowing and the rest should follow. I had the same issue a few days ago untill my wife pointed out that next week there is a Friday the 13th. That's going to be our start day. Cemetery fence gos up that morning.
Good luck, Marc V.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks -- just the kick in the butt I needed. 

I've just been struggling with not having the energy of creating a whole new theme and the desire to repeat an old theme with a new twist. I did the hotel theme twice once as a haunted hotel and once as the hotel hosting a Hollywood Monster convention and while I've had requests to reopen the hotel I just wasn't sure what new twist I could add to it. Then there is the fact that I had my hubby hard at work last year helping make the Scary Tales props and he really hates to think they won't get used again but I don't think I could put a different twist on Scary Tales all I could do is build from and repeat it but I'm not really feeling it. 

I have been toying with a Poe themed party for sometime. Being from Baltimore, I have always been fascinated by him and having been hooked on the "Following" I thought it would be a fun theme but I wasn't sure how it would go over with the 17-20 crowd that will be at my daughters party. (We have an adult party one night and she has her party another night) My other thought was Legend of Sleepy Hallows - but after assessing my prop inventory and my lack of wanting to make all new props I am really leaning towards a Poe theme. I will keep you posted on my progress. 

Thanks again for the PEP talk!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Scary, I know how you feel! Sometimes it's good to take a break. I took one last year, but I did miss having our own party. And then this year, I was struggling w/ a costume and theme idea, but finally settled on something this past week!!...I got lots of work to do in a very short amount of time. But it's a labor of love and I know it's going to be great! Maybe not, perfect, but still great!

So, go with what feels right to you! Either way, embrace the holiday in whatever way feels best!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

why not mix it up a bit...indulge spookiness into trendy trends and you could host a memorable spooktacular party...I am thinking of Chevron prints and spooky decor...


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh I love the Poe idea!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

You are my inspiration with your creative ideas! And a terrific help for my Scary Tales theme this year.
I don't have a lot of time (or effort) to create new props each year, so I have my standbys that I add to depending on the current theme. Masks, boas and beads for my Mardi Gras theme; I will use Fairytale items this year; and Hollywood props next year with a Dead Hollywood theme. 
I also like to put things away for a while. Rotation helps me. That way my guests aren't seeing the same things every year. 
Go ahead and Party!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I really love the Poe idea Bscary! .


I TOO am doing Scary Tales Betty Boop - If you want to use anything I made, you are more than welcome to.

I made Illumination fairy tales pages
I have been collecting wallpapers to print as 11 x 17 posters
I also made a Scary Tales Dinner Program ( I can edit it easily to customize it for you if you want it.

I share!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

celipops said:


> I really love the Poe idea Bscary! .
> 
> 
> I TOO am doing Scary Tales Betty Boop - If you want to use anything I made, you are more than welcome to.
> ...


What a generous offer. Thank you.
(I just noticed this post in my email). 
I will use anything that you are willing to share. 
I sent a "Save the Date' email in August and sent the DVD invitation that 'B Scary' so graciously shared with me two weeks ago.. 
I decorated the mantel over the past weekend and want to get the house set this week before the larger props come in.
So I really haven't done much on the theme yet. 
I am thinking of not using all the props in the grave yard in the front that we normally use. Just the ones that I can tweak to a fairy tale. 
Please explain the Illumination fairy tales pages and wallpapers to print as 11 x 17 posters. 
We cater the heavy hors d' oeuvres but haven't finalized that yet either. (I guess I am behind).
We have a mechanical witch stirring the cauldron that I want to add Hansel & Gretel. (I can't seem to post any pictures anymore from my computer, or I would share them with you). 
I am also willing to share anything that I can. That is what is so great about this site. I got the next few year's themes already in mind from here. 
I am still deciding on my costume for this year. My husband is going as the Mad Hatter. Alice seems like a logical choice but I'm sure we will have a few of her.
Thank you again.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Perhaps you're just feeling jaded because you've done it all and now it seems like you're rehashing. I love doing all the work for our Halloween parties because our friends and family look forward to it. That might be a different way of looking at it. You might come up with two different Halloween ideas for next year and then ask your guests this year to vote on it. This might energize you to meeting that challenge.

I know this one sounds a little weird, but you might want to check out these symptoms for hypothyroidism. You sound like you're feeling fatigued over something you normally like to do. Ask your doctor if this sounds like you. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyroidism/DS00353/DSECTION=symptoms


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw someone post a great idea for their party on a different thread which you might want to use. They are having a potluck contest. Something along the lines of who can bring the scariest body part dish. That way you have people bringing food which saves you time, and it makes it really fun for your guests to get to participate in the party this year. If it's a hodge podge of weird stuff, that makes it fun too. Or maybe you could have a haunted gallery theme, and have a contest for who can create the creepiest/scariest artwork. Have guests drop their submissions off the day before the party so you can arrange the gallery, then have guests vote on their top three favorites throughout the night. It would be something new, yet the focus is on what others bring to the party. You can use your standby decorations from past parties to decorate your house to put everyone in the Halloween mood, but really focus on displaying the haunted artwork as the primary decorations. You can create your own piece of art as well, of course, but that's a lot less work than making a bunch of new props. Then guests can take their artwork home at the end of the party to decorate their own houses for Halloween. Hmmm, I'm really starting to like this idea and may use it myself for next year...


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw someone post a great idea for their party on a different thread which you might want to use. They are having a potluck contest. Something along the lines of who can bring the scariest body part dish. That way you have people bringing food which saves you time, and it makes it really fun for your guests to get to participate in the party this year. If it's a hodge podge of weird stuff, that makes it fun too. Or maybe you could have a haunted gallery theme, and have a contest for who can create the creepiest/scariest artwork. Have guests drop their submissions off the day before the party so you can arrange the gallery, then have guests vote on their top three favorites throughout the night. It would be something new, yet the focus is on what others bring to the party. You can use your standby decorations from past parties to decorate your house to put everyone in the Halloween mood, but really focus on displaying the haunted artwork as the primary decorations. You can create your own piece of art as well, of course, but that's a lot less work than making a bunch of new props. Then guests can take their artwork home at the end of the party to decorate their own houses for Halloween. Hmmm, I'm really starting to like this idea and may use it myself for next year...

You could have people bring easels if they have any (for work or school projects) and you can drape them with crushed velvet from JoAnn's or some other fabric store, then display art on them, or drape fabric over tables. You can use small up lights to spot light the art too.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

B Scary said:


> Thanks -- just the kick in the butt I needed.
> 
> I've just been struggling with not having the energy of creating a whole new theme and the desire to repeat an old theme with a new twist. I did the hotel theme twice once as a haunted hotel and once as the hotel hosting a Hollywood Monster convention and while I've had requests to reopen the hotel I just wasn't sure what new twist I could add to it. Then there is the fact that I had my hubby hard at work last year helping make the Scary Tales props and he really hates to think they won't get used again but I don't think I could put a different twist on Scary Tales all I could do is build from and repeat it but I'm not really feeling it.
> 
> ...



Bravo! Halloween is too important to give up on. Just think about how disappointed your regular guests will be! We had a couple of deaths in our family one year and just did not have the Halloween Spirit, until the end of September that year. We always do a different theme each year and try to re-purpose some props. So that year we decided to do a theme of* "Ghosts of Halloweens Past."*

We "resurrected" our favorite scenes from themes we did over the previous ten years. We got to use a lot of props that did not fit other themes, and our "regulars" enjoyed every bit of it. Maybe this is something you can do this year, instead of reinventing the wheel. The Poe theme is fantastic, but if you need a bit of a break, revisit scenes you did in the past. It is a lot of fun and a deviation from doing a whole new theme this year. We plan to do that again for our 20th Annual Boo Bash, in 4 years.

Edit: We also ran a slideshow on our TV of photos from previous parties, with a collage of photos from before we had digital cameras. Yeah, the Boo Bash goes back that far...
Eric


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Bscary,

From what you have listed as props, could you morph it into a Hansel and Gretel (the movie) or Hans Christensen Anderson type of party? I think that would work across the generational gap you have and wouldn't really require much as far as props.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Scary, I know where you are coming from....I usually have a massive yard haunt for my 300 plus TOT's and then for all my helpers and guests we have a party afterwards......but.....This year I am taking a break. I do so with misgivings , but I want to change my theme and realized the first of July that it just is not possible to get it all done in time for this year. And I was going to do the same thing I always do, put up the old stuff, but then I thought, "No, take a year off, enjoy the whole month of October, work on props on the weekends and celebrate Halloween!" I know that come Halloween night I will feel a little sad, but I am going to go out that night and check out what all the other houses are doing. Usually I am "chained" to the house and miss all the rest the night has to offer. Oh, and my darling husband is taking me to Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights with some friends of ours, so it won't be a total bust. You do what is in your heart, and that will be the right thing. Everyone has down years, or off years, but I am sure your blood still runs orange and black through your veins.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Overwhelmed with all the support  Not only have you all cured me of my woes you have inspired to getting rolling with 2013 and given me lots of ideas to throw around for years to come! THANK YOU!

Dawnski thanks for the advice I happen to have a dr's appointment coming up so I will make an inquiry. Wolfbeard love the Ghosts of Halloween Past idea and Seattlerags I considered doing a more specific Fairy Theme like Dark Alice or Hansel and Gretel but I want to do that when I have more time to build more props. With that said, I am full force into Poe. The Save the Date is done, the invitations are in the works, the feathers for our costumes are ordered and... remember when I said I didn't want to make anything new --- well that doesn't seem to be my problem anymore -- thanks to all the inspiration on here I have several projects underway. I am trying to focus on altering existing props and only adding a few new builds.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Betty, 
Search for illumination pages on here- if you like the few I have posted, message me your email and I will flood you with the rest. 
They are my take on the darker side of the fairy tales. 

I just had wooden signs made "once upon a time" for outside the house and "once upon a nightmare" for inside. 

I've added a few games to my dinner program - which witch is which and beg borrow and steal. 
I also added what a call a sleeper clue. -fitchers bird. 

I posted the wooden signs on another thread called scary tales 2013. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just have a cemetery out front every year. Every year I add one or two new things to the cemetery. Not everyone changes themes year to year.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

BScary I am glad you decided to have your party. I was not going to have a party this year because our home was for sale. We actually had a buyer but they backed out on Sept 24th. We decided on Sept 26th to take our home off the market for the holidays and have one last party in our home. I did not do our usual youtube invite becuase there was not enough time so I just sent out an evite and within 5 minutes of sending it out I had 25 replied yes. Our parties are usually a 100 plus and everyone was very dissappointed that we were not having one this year. I feel now that we were not meant to sell our house at this time and that one more party is what fate had in store for us.


----------

